# Externe Festplatte formatieren NTFS vs exFAT



## MICHI123 (30. April 2012)

Hi,
habe hier nun endlich meine neue externe 2,5 zoll Festapltte mit 1,5tb liegen. 
Diese ist NTFS formatiert. In der Uni haben wir aber nur MAcs, damit kann man ja nicht auf NTFS festpaltten schreiben oder? Extra Programme (um auf NTFS zu schreiben) können wir dort nicht installieren. 
Sollte ich die Platte nun exFAT formatieren? Hat das Nachteile beim Betrieb unter Windows? 
Gruß,
MIchi


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiß hat man dadurch keine Probleme... ich benutze selbst beide Systeme und es bringt dir eher Vorteile da du dann diesen Datenträger auf beiden System nutzen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2012)

An sich sollte mac OS normales NTSF das inzwischen unterstützen, das wäre ansonsten echt zum kaputtlachen, wenn man externe HDDs sich zerstören könnte oder so was, nur weil sie "normal" formatiert sind ^^  

Was für ein Mac os haben denn die Macs?


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Ansonsten meine Lösung ... NTFS f


----------



## MICHI123 (30. April 2012)

Mac OS X snow leopard müsste das sein, die genaue versionsnummer weiß ich grad leider nicht. 
Also schrotten tun die Macs die HDDs ja auch nicht, lesen können die auch, aber soweit ich weiß nicht drauf schreiben auf NTFS


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Richtig das war das bisherige Problem ... aber mit Paragon sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## MICHI123 (30. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Ansonsten meine Lösung ... NTFS f


 Ja wie gesagt, auf den Uni iMacs können wir als normalsterbliche User nix installieren.


----------

